
JS web frameworks benchmark – Round 8 - homarp
https://www.stefankrause.net/wp/?p=504
======
homarp
also on reddit
[https://old.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/9jfwxd/js_web_f...](https://old.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/9jfwxd/js_web_frameworks_benchmark_round_8/)

